# Aw r13 tjets feedback



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Bought two of them -- a short-wheel base Firebird and a long-wheel base Charger. The chassis both looked great right out of the package -- no glaring problems with anything obvious. No tire rubs. Pickup shoes looked good. The rear tires are nice and grippy... a new material. Both sounded great during warmup and ran smoothly with comparable lap times.

Don't buy any of these. Save them all for me! :tongue:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I know buds sell them but I wish they would come back with the pullback or just sell the bodies separately.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

they do sell the bodys separate .... go to slots and stuff


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

I bought the bodies from Buds. They're nice. Looks like they're using different screws too.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd like just the bodies myself, but waiting for Buds to have another sale. The prices for bodies from this release are way up there.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

65 Wagonaire said:


> I bought the bodies from Buds. They're nice. Looks like they're using different screws too.


Yes. The screw heads are much less likely to cause interface problems with track joints.


----------



## JWSpeed (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, huge difference between these chassis and the last ones I received. Electrical hardware is the best I have seen on any TJ chassis. I like the added corner piece, should help keep the brush springs from bending up. looks like everything has been improved, from pickups to gears. 
IMO it looks like someone that knows something about HO TJ slot cars helped the AW manufacture straighten these chassis out, all I can say is great job!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Competetion makes you improve,dash knocking at your door


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'd like just the bodies myself, but waiting for Buds to have another sale. The prices for bodies from this release are way up there.


Slotcarman,
These bodies might not be available to long from Bud... his prices are very competitive and these might sell out quickly as I have noticed with sells already..
This is a good Auto World Release... not like the chrome releases...


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

brownie374 said:


> Competetion makes you improve,dash knocking at your door


LOL! It took 8 posts to have Dash mentioned in an Auto World thread. Those who bet on 8 are this thread's lucky winners! :jest:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Darn!! I drew 9!! :lol:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

TK Solver said:


> LOL! It took 8 posts to have Dash mentioned in an Auto World thread. Those who bet on 8 are this thread's lucky winners! :jest:


Please don't pick on me I am a very sensitive human being! LOL!!!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

looks-wise, all the cars have nice paint jobs, but I'm not critical of any body color.

The best slotcar bodies are those that hide as much as the chassis as possible, which makes the Suburban and Fairlane the best in this batch, followed by the Willys and '64 GTO (hindered by the rear being jacked a little high.... The Fairlane suffers from this, but not as bad).

The Charger needs a little more material on the sides so it can cover the chassis better. The wheels are set against the wells enough (the Xtraction Firebird also suffers this malady along with the XT 70's Camaro.)

The Firebird is just too high on the chassis (cough) XT McClaren (cough). A little lowering and this car could be up there with Suburban and Fairlane.

An earlier post about the tires gripping better has me hoping Auto World used the XT recipe on these cars.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

If your looking for a great deal on a Willys coupe body; try: ratherboring on ebay. He sells them for $ 4.99 new; with a good variety of colors available except black which is sold out. :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

brownie374 said:


> I know buds sell them but I wish they would come back with the pullback or just sell the bodies separately.


I've got 2 get some of their NEW chassis!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

